# Skye <3



## Rodeo (Sep 11, 2011)

Well Abi broke the news first but I figured I'd share my little girl too 

This is Skye and she will be coming home in January! I'm very excited but also nervous about adding a third dog. 



















I reckon I'll keep this thread up dated until she comes home


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

Skye is just beautiful! You & Abi are very lucky


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

wonderful for both of you...


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

very cute, it's so tiny!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Oh, she is just gorgeous. I like black dogs for some reason, I bet anything you like she's going to be one hell of a looker. Congratulations on your new pup, I love her name too, reminds me of the BC's in 'Babe'.


----------



## Rodeo (Sep 11, 2011)

MollyWoppy said:


> Oh, she is just gorgeous. I like black dogs for some reason, I bet anything you like she's going to be one hell of a looker. Congratulations on your new pup, I love her name too, reminds me of the BC's in 'Babe'.


Haha finally somebody got the name thing! I've always loved BCs because of that movie  GSD's still own my heart but maybe that will change. Thankfully Abi and I have different taste lol she likes the more white but I prefer the mostly black BC's. Plus my little white pittie leaves VERY visible hair EVERYwhere lol

And thank you everyone for the compliments.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

AWWWW...LOVE HER!!!

SOOOOOO glad we are *actually* going to be family now!!!LOL


----------



## Rodeo (Sep 11, 2011)

Scarlett_O' said:


> AWWWW...LOVE HER!!!
> 
> SOOOOOO glad we are *actually* going to be family now!!!LOL


Haha true 

I just hope she turns out something like Rodeo. Rodie is definitely my heart dog.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Rodeo said:


> Haha true
> 
> I just hope she turns out something like Rodeo. Rodie is definitely my heart dog.


Oh I believe she will....if she is ANYTHING like her 1/2 brother she will be AWESOME!!!


----------



## Rodeo (Sep 11, 2011)

Scarlett_O' said:


> Oh I believe she will....if she is ANYTHING like her 1/2 brother she will be AWESOME!!!


I certainly hope so  Rodie is sooo much fun to work with. Duke is more.. cute to look at and a cuddle bug haha.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Rodeo said:


> I certainly hope so  Rodie is sooo much fun to work with. Duke is more.. cute to look at and a cuddle bug haha.


HAHAHAH, that is EXACTLY like Rhett and Brody!!LOL


----------



## Rodeo (Sep 11, 2011)

Scarlett_O' said:


> HAHAHAH, that is EXACTLY like Rhett and Brody!!LOL


Is January here yet?


----------



## Malorey (Nov 11, 2011)

Too many cute little Border Collie babies on this forum! Congrats on your upcoming pup!

It's a breed I've not too long ago gotten into, and am thinking about has my next dog. I really would love a Red or Blue Merle ... I love Border Collies any color, but I find those two just beautiful!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

rodeo said:


> is january here yet?


nooooooo.....

Sadly not yet!!!:suspicious::suspicious:

I want my baby girl here *NOW* :becky:



Malorey said:


> Too many cute little Border Collie babies on this forum! Congrats on your upcoming pup!
> 
> It's a breed I've not too long ago gotten into, and am thinking about has my next dog. I really would love a Red or Blue Merle ... I love Border Collies any color, but I find those two just beautiful!


I know of a few good breeders!:wink:
(Feel free to shoot me a pm if you would like to talk about the breed or get some ideas about breeders!)

Edit to add: I deal with, and only suggest, working bred ones...IMO they are FAR superior!:thumb: (no offense meant to anyone who has a show bred one...I just dont agree with it!)


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Rodeo said:


> I certainly hope so  Rodie is sooo much fun to work with. Duke is more.. cute to look at and a cuddle bug haha.


I feel that way about my APBT too. He's smart, but much more fun to look st :tongue:. Actually he is pretty smart but really thick headed.

Anyway, love the new pup! I think it's great to know everyone who gets one. Much more fun that way! I look forward to seeing them grow


----------



## Rodeo (Sep 11, 2011)

Scarlett_O' said:


> nooooooo.....
> 
> Sadly not yet!!!:suspicious::suspicious:
> 
> ...


Again, not to offend anyone... but I'm not a huge fan of ANY breeds show lines. They just take away from the original purpose... to me anyway. 



Sprocket said:


> I feel that way about my APBT too. He's smart, but much more fun to look st :tongue:. Actually he is pretty smart but really thick headed.
> 
> Anyway, love the new pup! I think it's great to know everyone who gets one. Much more fun that way! I look forward to seeing them grow


Glad I'm not the only one lol He is smart when he wants to be but the minute he finds something else to do... it's over. Rodeo has amazing focus and is the most trainable dog I've ever had.


----------

